# Socially awkward pax that tip



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

How do you guys rate socially awkward pax that tip? I’ve had two separate women in the past week that I was real close to booting out , but surprise!!!! They tipped $5 in cash at the end of the ride . I found myself letting their 5* rating stand because my attitude reflects my income. I can be very nice and patient if I’m being paid enough. 

These woman both acted similarly . They were both over 60 , quite tall and demanding. Both insisted on sitting in the front . Both backseat drove from the front. Both had a demanding tone to their voice that could be interpreted as scolding. Both these rides got me to the point where I almost ended the trip. How do you deal with these types when they give decent tips?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I would rate them according to how likely I'd want to have them be a rider again. 5 being very likely. 
As I was reading this I knew you were in California ?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

The mean lady was the ONLY tip I got today. I had intended to one star her after drop off, and type rude in the notes... but when she pulled out that fiver, I couldn’t bring myself to stomp on her. The tip seemed to acknowledge her rudeness. 

I can handle backseat driving better when it’s coming from the backseat. When it’s coming from right next to me , I can’t contain my contempt. I do little things to make them know I’m now pissed. Radio off, air off... I then start repeating their stupid demands to me right back at them. YEAH??? You want me to drive over HERE? Like THIS? ? ?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I get front seat pax drivers a lot so I'm used to it. Maybe because I'm a woman I get it more? I don't know ? But I do the same as you said above, I just listen and do what they say. I figure they probably have had an experience with a lesser driver than myself so I don't blame them for having post traumatic uber experience disorder. Yes, it is annoying. Yes, a tip helps to regain composure.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I only let elderly people sit in front usually . If it's a group I obviously let one take the front. I have my passenger seat so far forward , it screams GO AWAY. I also don't look at them as they walk over to the door, nor do I have the window rolled down. I remain mysterious enough that they choose the back on their own. Did I mention the doors are locked until they reach for the correct door... in THE BACK!!!

*Once they've gotten in the back, I'm very friendly and accommodating .

It's my opinion that female drivers should also follow my lead on this. Keep the creeps in the back and focus on driving.

Side note*** the mean woman today had a chihuahua dressed as a service dog. When she started demanding to get in the front, I said, "aren't service dogs supposed to sit on the floor in the back? "I WANT TO SIT IN THE FRONT!!!" She yelled.

Anyone else I would've cancelled the ride a bailed ... but this had a potential service dog retaliation smell to it. I couldn't risk it after being canned from Uber for the same thing. I had to take her.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> It's my opinion that female drivers should also follow my lead on this. Keep the creeps in the back and focus on driving


I like pax up front where I can see where their hands are, if they're agitated, tweaking, angry or in any way ill-at-ease. I feel asif I could defend myself better sideways than to the rear of myself, and finally I could (maybe) calm them with my calm demeanor if they're mentally ill. 
I'm not worried about the 99.9% of pax who are not bad. I'm worried about that one psychopath and I need to sense there's a problem because every single second counts in those situations. Jmo. 
I think every driver should do what works for them. Also most dash cam footage of pax beating the living turds out of a driver, the pax is in the back.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> I like pax up front where I can see where their hands are, if they're agitated, tweaking, angry or in any way ill-at-ease. I feel asif I could defend myself better sideways than to the rear of myself, and finally I could (maybe) calm them with my calm demeanor if they're mentally ill.
> I'm not worried about the 99.9% of pax who are not bad. I'm worried about that one psychopath and I need to sense there's a problem because every single second counts in those situations. Jmo.
> I think every driver should do what works for them. Also most dash cam footage of pax beating the living turds out of a driver, the pax is in the back.


I agree do what works for you. There are also plenty of videos of intoxicated pax grabbing the steering wheel. It's my belief that if a pax attempts to grab or hit you from behind, you can lean forward and quickly pull the car over , yank keys and get out...

You would see the pax leaning toward you in the mirror . I don't see how you can drive and defend yourself better with someone next to you. The WILL make you crash if you fight at that close range. Again this is my opinion . Do as you do


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I think different styles pertain to different genders. If a pax grabs my hair hard from the back I'm probably crashing anyway. I need those seconds. But thanks for your thoughts and I agree that with men drivers, the pax should be in the back. Sorry to derail your original thread.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> I like pax up front where I can see where their hands are, if they're agitated, tweaking, angry or in any way ill-at-ease. I feel asif I could defend myself better sideways than to the rear of myself


Totally agree! You have a better chance at self defense if attacked from the side than from the back. You are also better able to assess potential threat via body language, facial expressions, etc. Being able to see what the passenger is doing is important too.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> I would rate them according to how likely I'd want to have them be a rider again. 5 being very likely.
> As I was reading this I knew you were in California ?


I see you draped a "more reliable" background in your profile pic!


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Nah it’s all good . They are important things to consider and discuss . I haven’t had any aggression in my car yet. I have had plenty of confrontations outside of my car, where I didn’t let them in. Mostly at night. One person doesn’t make me as uncomfortable as a group of men. They can kill me and take my car. One guy probably can’t do that . I get hyper violent in those situations . It’s bad


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> How do you deal with these types when they give decent tips?


I'll deal with quite a bit and still 5* for a cash tip.

Picked up a group of 4 once, drunk chick gets in the front (I didn't know she was drunk at first). She was really obnoxious and even turned the volume of my music way up without asking. But after everyone else was out of the car, her friend in the back middle seat leaned forward, apologized for her friend, and handed me $5. All is forgiven. 5 stars.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

cash tip = 5 stars

This is not negotiable


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I get a $5 cash tip then no doubt 5* as long as it was just annoying behavior. If of course, they did something like puked in the car, peed themselves in the back seat or anything crazy. Then they are getting 1* and $150 charge on top of the cash tip!!!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> How do you guys rate socially awkward pax that tip? I've had two separate women in the past week that I was real close to booting out , but surprise!!!! They tipped $5 in cash at the end of the ride . I found myself letting their 5* rating stand because my attitude reflects my income. I can be very nice and patient if I'm being paid enough.
> 
> These woman both acted similarly . They were both over 60 , quite tall and demanding. Both insisted on sitting in the front . Both backseat drove from the front. Both had a demanding tone to their voice that could be interpreted as scolding. Both these rides got me to the point where I almost ended the trip. How do you deal with these types when they give decent tips?


Not sure what you mean by socially awkward. But to me the description doesn't match your following story. The pax you describe just sound to me like assholes, not socially awkward. IMO, as I understand the term, socially awkward pax can be good or bad, just like any others.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> cash tip = 5 stars
> 
> This is not negotiable


Yep, what Cdub2k said


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Why are you ever worried about ratings EVER? I don't give 2 shits about mine and I certainly don't have a problem giving a rider a 1 star no mater how much they tip! If they are being a db telling me how to drive, I will tell them that I have got the driving covered and to sit back and relax. If they continue I will end the ride. I don't care where I am. This rating thing is rigged so goober doesn't give a shit what you rate a pax.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Not sure what you mean by socially awkward. But to me the description doesn't match your following story. The pax you describe just sound to me like assholes, not socially awkward. IMO, as I understand the term, socially awkward pax can be good or bad, just like any others.


Socially awkward in the sense that in public they can't jive with others. They don't know how to talk to people or treat them normally . It just gets awkward quick. These types of people have trouble functioning in normal social situations and are not usually liked by others.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> Socially awkward in the sense that in public they can't jive with others. They don't know how to talk to people or treat them normally . It just gets awkward quick. These types of people have trouble functioning in normal social situations and are not usually liked by others.


Personally, I don't find much issue with such pax. If anything, I think they're often more likely to keep themselves to themselves during the ride. Which is fine by me. I think the main determining factor of good/bad pax, is sense of entitlement or not.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

O-Side Uber said:


> How do you guys rate socially awkward pax that tip? I've had two separate women in the past week that I was real close to booting out , but surprise!!!! They tipped $5 in cash at the end of the ride . I found myself letting their 5* rating stand because my attitude reflects my income. I can be very nice and patient if I'm being paid enough.
> 
> These woman both acted similarly . They were both over 60 , quite tall and demanding. Both insisted on sitting in the front . Both backseat drove from the front. Both had a demanding tone to their voice that could be interpreted as scolding. Both these rides got me to the point where I almost ended the trip. How do you deal with these types when they give decent tips?


This is why I like older pax. Even when they're a PITA they usually tip.

I know I'm a bit of a PITA. I do backseat drive but only because 90% of Uber drivers these days have no clue--and usually if I get an Uber it's in the Texas Medical Center, which most people don't know how to navigate even if they've lived in Houston their entire life. I work there and delivered pizza there, so I know the best ways to get around and I will tell the driver which way to go. Most are happy I know, because they don't and their GPS doesn't help. But I'm sure I've annoyed some. I still have a 5 star rating though.

Tipping cash proportional to the ride and your PITA rating will get you 5 stars from me unless you try to make me do something dangerous or illegal, or if you stink.

I'm not clear what "tall" has to do with your post. Although maybe that's why they sit in front. My car has lots of backseat legroom, but most people assume it doesn't until they get in. And many cars are really cramped in the back.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Personally, I don't find much issue with such pax. If anything, I think they're often more likely to keep themselves to themselves during the ride. Which is fine by me. I think the main determining factor of good/bad pax, is sense of entitlement or not.


It sounds like your definition of socially awkward is different than mine. I'm totally good with any quiet people . I don't consider them socially awkward. These women have no idea how to interact with others without people wanting to strangle them.

Let me paint the picture more clearly for you....

1st woman. She's out on the curb just off a major street. I turn on to the street and stop about 4 feet from the curb... She immediately starts shouting that I need to park closer to the curb! I was shocked . Really ? You can't walk 3 feet to my car? I then back up and pull so close to the curb that my tire rubs against it. 
I tell her to get in back. She starts shouting that she's got medical issues and needs to sit in front, she's got a big ole cane. Everything about her was off-putting . Since she was an older woman I let her get in front . Her leg looked like it had the damn measles or something , gross . She barked directions too.

2nd woman

Same deal, I pull into her old people village, find the space she's at. I stop in front of her tiny car port. I'm 4 feet from her driveway ... She starts demanding that I back into her car port. I don't advise this!!! Those carports are tight , and those old people will fling your door into the wall. So I backed my car just to the edge of her driveway. She then grabs her dog and wants to sit in front. I suggest the back, she refuses and starts barking at me where she's going to sit. I see the fake service dog vest on the little dog... so I'm not cancelling this .. she's armed with a way to get me fired now.

She then proceeded to backseat drive the ENTIRE way even after I reminded her several times that Oceanside is my neighborhood!! I'm O-Side Uber for crying out loud!! I know every pothole and speed bump in my town. Over 4K rides. She could not help herself from pointing out every speed bump and turn . It was so infuriating . These types of people are socially awkward in my opinion . Calling older women A-holes didn't feel right.. I went with "socially awkward" that my nice way of titling a thread ?



Fuzzyelvis said:


> This is why I like older pax. Even when they're a PITA they usually tip.
> 
> I know I'm a bit of a PITA. I do backseat drive but only because 90% of Uber drivers these days have no clue--and usually if I get an Uber it's in the Texas Medical Center, which most people don't know how to navigate even if they've lived in Houston their entire life. I work there and delivered pizza there, so I know the best ways to get around and I will tell the driver which way to go. Most are happy I know, because they don't and their GPS doesn't help. But I'm sure I've annoyed some. I still have a 5 star rating though.
> 
> ...


I have a crossover suv with a TON of room in the back. Plus my passenger seat is so far forward , it's like flying in first class with the leg room. I mentioned these women where quite tall, because I don't know! It's just weird. Most woman aren't 6 feet tall. I was just painting the picture for you. Carry on....



Fat Man said:


> Why are you ever worried about ratings EVER? I don't give 2 shits about mine and I certainly don't have a problem giving a rider a 1 star no mater how much they tip! If they are being a db telling me how to drive, I will tell them that I have got the driving covered and to sit back and relax. If they continue I will end the ride. I don't care where I am. This rating thing is rigged so goober doesn't give a shit what you rate a pax.


I get that feeling too... certainly U/L can reset the pax ratings. I'm hoping that the pax start being cooler after a rating reset .

They start to get the point and modify their behavior . I mostly 3 star to unmatch from non tipping short trips . That does work. I was getting too many of the same pax going 2 miles or less to work. I let it slide when Lyft was giving bonuses for numbers , but with no ride streaks or bonuses ... Buh Bye ?


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> How do you deal with these types when they give decent tips?


Who cares. When they tip you, the ride is over. You'll likely never see them again. Next ping, please.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> Who cares. When they tip you, the ride is over. You'll likely never see them again. Next ping, please.


On Uber I rarely got rematched , but Lyft I see the same pax all the time. I have to 3 * to stop that


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> How do you guys rate socially awkward pax that tip? I've had two separate women in the past week that I was real close to booting out , but surprise!!!! They tipped $5 in cash at the end of the ride . I found myself letting their 5* rating stand because my attitude reflects my income. I can be very nice and patient if I'm being paid enough.
> 
> These woman both acted similarly . They were both over 60 , quite tall and demanding. Both insisted on sitting in the front . Both backseat drove from the front. Both had a demanding tone to their voice that could be interpreted as scolding. Both these rides got me to the point where I almost ended the trip. How do you deal with these types when they give decent tips?


I wouldn't call what you described "socially awkward ". At all. Regardless, tips allow me to forgive most things.

Not sure what you mean by how do you deal with them, don't they tip when the ride is over? What's left to deal with?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

CTK said:


> I wouldn't call what you described "socially awkward ". At all. Regardless, tips allow me to forgive most things.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by how do you deal with them, don't they tip when the ride is over? What's left to deal with?


Maybe I should've asked how you RATE them. It was late last night when I posted the thread.










They were acting the opposite of calm and collected , so I think socially awkward fits just fine . What did YOU think it meant?


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> Maybe I should've asked how you RATE them. It was late last night when I posted the thread.
> 
> View attachment 363881


While posting the definition was fun, generally someone is labeled socially awkward when they're quiet (as in have trouble even answering a basic question) nervous, and twitchy if the have to be around other people.

I'd call someone demanding and barking orders an a-hole, but that's just me.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> The mean lady was the ONLY tip I got today. I had intended to one star her after drop off, and type rude in the notes... but when she pulled out that fiver, I couldn't bring myself to stomp on her. The tip seemed to acknowledge her rudeness.
> 
> I can handle backseat driving better when it's coming from the backseat. When it's coming from right next to me , I can't contain my contempt. I do little things to make them know I'm now pissed. Radio off, air off... I then start repeating their stupid demands to me right back at them. YEAH??? You want me to drive over HERE? Like THIS? ? ?


When I use to serve tables in medium to high end restaurants, (in South East US) used to love waiting on pax's from NY. Others always said they were rude and demanding, but they always TIPPED 25%. Overrides rudeness (which is just they way they were)


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

CTK said:


> While posting the definition was fun, generally someone is labeled socially awkward when they're quiet (as in have trouble even answering a basic question) nervous, and twitchy if the have to be around other people.
> 
> I'd call someone demanding and barking orders an a-hole, but that's just me.


That fits too!!!!! I don't personally consider quiet or introverted people to be awkward. That's just shy. They don't make my job awkward or bad in any way. I can just quietly drive them and say goodbye on the way out.

When people bark commands with no respect and seem all uptight and nervous . I consider that socially awkward . Demanding to sit in front with a dog. Things got awkward real quick. And we were in a social setting . The street and my car. Normal people don't act like that.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

The super quiet ones are usually the best tippers. They're first timers and scared to death. But after the ride they're pleasantly surprised and always tip. Happens every time.


----------

